# Dremel



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Lexie's dark nails are difficult to trim because no matter how careful I am, I always seem to hit the quick. I have been using the clipper with the guard..still, I hit the quick. So, I found the Dremel 7300-PT at Amazon and wanted to ask if anybody has this one before. Any suggestions for other Dremel products are appreciated as well.

Thanks.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have that Dremmel but my parents have the stick one. I find it to hard to hold and I like my Dremmel better. I have this one Dremel 1100-N/25 7.2 Volt Stylus Rotary Tool Kit#

Its much easier to hold, cordless, multiple settings, rechargable. The long sticks tend to hop around in my hand where as this version has a set handle you are holding and the rest sits ontop of you hand. Plus it has like 10-12 speed settings versus high/low.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> I don't have that Dremmel but my parents have the stick one. I find it to hard to hold and I like my Dremmel better. I have this one Dremel 1100-N/25 7.2 Volt Stylus Rotary Tool Kit#
> 
> Its much easier to hold, cordless, multiple settings, rechargable. The long sticks tend to hop around in my hand where as this version has a set handle you are holding and the rest sits ontop of you hand. Plus it has like 10-12 speed settings versus high/low.


That looks like a nice one. Thanks, Gilly


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I just use a dremel Minimite. $20 from Walmart


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is a bit pricey but I love my Dremel Stylus. I have used it for years now on many dogs.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Samba said:


> It is a bit pricey but I love my Dremel Stylus. I have used it for years now on many dogs.


The one Gilly mentioned? I don't mind paying a bit more if it works great. I used to have the one they advertise..PetPaw something...and it was a waste. This is why I would like to hear what people use and actually works so I won't waste my money again. Thanks y'all for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I have a cordless Dremel (I'm assuming they are pretty much all the same -- maybe different rotations or some such). I love my Dremel and haven't actually 'clipped' nails in years. Once you get use to using it, you shouldn't have any issues and I have yet to quick a dog using a Dremel!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> I have a cordless Dremel (I'm assuming they are pretty much all the same -- maybe different rotations or some such). I love my Dremel and haven't actually 'clipped' nails in years. Once you get use to using it, you shouldn't have any issues and I have yet to quick a dog using a Dremel!


Cool. I figured they GOT to be easier than the clippers. I have gotten to the point where I am stressing about clipping Lexie's nails. Lexie hates it...I would, too if I were her. So I want to spare her. So this helps hugely. Lexie says "thanks", too.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, mine is the one Gilly mentioned. I have several of the cheaper Dremels around and they didn't have the power and were not as well made. I do a lot of nails though.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I got mine from PetsMart. Not sure of the brand off the top of my head. It is a little awkward to hold, but does the job well. I chose not to get a cordless one because I'm notorious for forgetting to charge things. lol


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> I got mine from PetsMart. Not sure of the brand off the top of my head. It is a little awkward to hold, but does the job well. I chose not to get a cordless one because I'm notorious for forgetting to charge things. lol


I first looked at the Oster (sp) at Petsmart and it was the one with the plug-in. They had a dremmel as well but about $20 more than what I could get it for at Amazon. I think I am going to go with the Stylus. Looks like it has tons of various sizes/attachements. 

Thanks again!! Will see how Lexie will do with it LOL.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep thats the name! I would definitely get the stylus one. It looks really nice! Maybe one day I will upgrade.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

So I got my Dremel Stylus today and tried it on Lexie and the crew. Works like a charm. 

Woot, woot!!!:happyboogie:

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> So I got my Dremel Stylus today and tried it on Lexie and the crew. Works like a charm.
> 
> Woot, woot!!!:happyboogie:
> 
> Thanks again everyone


 
Yay!! Makes things so much easier doesn't it!! I love the stylus bc it sits snugly in your hand where as the wand type ones just bounce around and make them uncomfy to use let alone you pay more attention to holding the thing than on doing the nails. The stylus is def awesome! I have to get our baby used to it though I can do 4 nails before she thinks I'm killing her. The other two are great with it. I have to get back into doing their nails a few time a week I kinda dropped off for a bit while I was recovering from a severe concussion so their nails got a bit long. So its nails every other day for a few weeks until they are back even with their fur while standing still!

If any of your guys have a hard time try it different ways. Standing up and lifting the paw like you would a horse hoof, laying them down on their sides and sitting on the floor with them, or what I am going to do with the baby is standing while shes eating so she is distracted.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> Yay!! Makes things so much easier doesn't it!! I love the stylus bc it sits snugly in your hand where as the wand type ones just bounce around and make them uncomfy to use let alone you pay more attention to holding the thing than on doing the nails.


Yes, having the handle is definitely a plus. Appreciate the pointers. Max and Sophie don't mind laying on the floor while I take care of their nails. Lexie is the fidgy (don't know how to spell this LOL) one. So I am going to try the stand up version. Any suggestions on what setting to use for their nails? I started with 2 but that seemed too slow and then changed to 4. I don't want it to be so fast that it may get hot. So I wanted to ask if you have a perfect setting. 

Again, appreciate your interest in helping us. Max, Sophie and Lexie appreciate it, too.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use the sandpaper drums. Setting around 8 on the Stylus. The faster I go, the faster we are done!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Samba said:


> I use the sandpaper drums. Setting around 8 on the Stylus. The faster I go, the faster we are done!


Ok, great!! I will try that. Thank you.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> I kinda dropped off for a bit while I was recovering from a severe concussion so their nails got a bit long.


I meant to respond to this but it slipped my mind  . I am sorry to hear about your having had a concussion. Those things are no fun. Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes...  getting better every day.

I do about 6-8 for speed but only hold for a few seconds at a time. I usually go back and forth over the tip of teh nail 2-3 times then take it off for a second or two so it cools. My older female is very sensitive on her nails and it does get hot quick. I check by putting my finger on the tip of her nail to judge if its to hot.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Just tried my Dremel today, i've had it for a few months, got it at Lowes.........they didn't have the right grit for sanding so i just procrastinated in ordering it.......My dogs seemed to do well with the new tool and noise, i introduced it with treats and no noise a few times just ran it across their nails before i turned it on.......i think it takes longer with the fine grit but i have more control over how i am sanding them down then if i had a tougher grit ..........i do love how smooth their nails are...............and i beats the old clippers hands down!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

debbiebrown said:


> across their nails before i turned it on.......i think it takes longer with the fine grit but i have more control over how i am sanding them down then if i had a tougher grit ..........i do love how smooth their nails are...............and i beats the old clippers hands down!


That's great! Definitely is a much better experience for my dogs. Hated cutting Lexie's nails with the clippers. I realize that some people are able to clip even dark nails without a problem but I unfortunately do not fall into that category LOL. I always hit her quick even though I used the guard. Go figure!! So now Lexie is ok having her nails trimmed and we have the peace of mind. I give all of them a huge peanut butter treat after the trimming. That's the only way I get Max my GSD/Husky to cooperate. Hold a treat under this nose and voila!! LOL


----------

